

Ask HN: Any free/open source tools to create animated videos? - anujkk

I'm looking for free/open source video editing solutions that I can use to produce promotional videos for my web applications. I am good at illustration so I guess animation videos are the way to go.<p>Do you know about any such tools?
======
parmgrewal
Check out <http://www.blender.org/> if you are looking for making 3D
animations.

------
Concours
You might try this: <http://muvizu.com/>

